

Review our startup: Wibba.com - discover and share great products - crackadder

we've spent some time developing http://wibba.com as a platform which makes it quick and easy to discover and share cool products online and offline.<p>share products you think are cool or follow others to keep updated with things that they're loving.<p>this is a early alpha.<p>you can share product links, follow others and be followed, link with twitter and more.<p>there is so much noise out there its impossible to keep updated with everything going on.<p>I want to follow Scobleizer so I can see all the new apps he's loving, I want to follow a friend whose a DJ to see all the new tunes he's digging. I've got a good friend who works in fashion - I wanna see the trends he's discovering.<p>We developed this purely for products, not general chatter<p>would love to hear what you guys think - please bear in minds its really early days.<p>thanks so much<p>http://wibba.com
======
SHOwnsYou
Good concept.

Is there a voting mechanism/do you plan to add one?

What about a recommendation engine?

Finally, have good fraud protection and you may even want to consider limiting
the amount of submissions made by a user in a given time period or this will
quickly become a place to spam affiliate links and the same product links over
and over.

~~~
crackadder
thx, do you think it makes sense to add voting? we're not after a digg style
model at all - hate how those sites are gamed so much by spammers.

not sure we need to limit submissions - you only follow who you want to hear
from, if someone drives you mad - you can unfollow like twitter.

thanks so much for the feedback

~~~
SHOwnsYou
I don't know about voting, just a random thought.

One thing I would be interested in though is an aggregating tool that would
let me see if more than one of the people I am following have submitted the
same item. I might be more inclined to look at/buy something if 40 of my
friends have submitted it rather than 1.

Well I figure you will want to demonstrate the service or fill the home page
with some kind of content to non-logged in users. If it is nothing but the
same product link over and over or affiliate links, there is no way I am going
to join it because I figure it is just a spam service.

~~~
crackadder
thats a great idea, thanks dude

